# Chris Bangle and team discover new drugs....



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

http://www.carmagazine.co.uk/first_official_picture.php?sid=655&page=6

:roll:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

[smiley=freak.gif]

OMGG

Does it come with a







sign :roll:


----------



## Nike1972 (Jan 31, 2006)

Sorry People but I think it looks rather nice...dark,dark,dark of me to say that I know...


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Eeewww.


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Looks a bit Maserati from the front, very odd.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

jdn said:


> Eeewww.


you'll need than 1 sheet after passing that pile of.......


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

It's funny - not that different to this Maserati GranTurismo - everyone thought that was "bellisimo".

The small (yet significant) difference between beautiful and euuuu...


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

BreTT said:


> It's funny - not that different to this Maserati GranTurismo - everyone thought that was "bellisimo".
> 
> The small (yet significant) difference between beautiful and euuuu...



















I think the difference is that the Masser doesn't look like someone has (badly) Photoshopped on the back end of a Laguna and added a couple of extra feet in the middle :?

Looks pretty good from this angle though...









...just a shame it looks a tad out of proportion from the side :?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> I think the difference is that the Masser doesn't look like someone has (badly) Photoshopped on the back end of a Laguna and added a couple of extra feet in the middle :?


Good observation - I'd not noticed the Laguna resemblence at first... :?


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

jdn said:


> Eeewww.


Aaaahhhhhhhhhh.










A million miles apart.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

jdn said:


> A million miles apart.


Agreed - my point being that they have all the same ingredients and yet one is "mmmmmmmmmm" and the other is "euuuuuuuuuuuuu". Just like some ladies....all the same ingredients yet..... :roll:


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

The point I was demonstrating in pictures...

:roll:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

jdn said:


> The point I was demonstrating in pictures...
> 
> :roll:


Which you did quite magnificently.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Looks better than the rest of the BMW crap he designed


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Looks nice me thinks. 

Agree a few tweaks and it could look alot nicer!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

BTW _Bellissima_.

Pedantissimo. :wink:


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

sandhua1978 said:


> Agree a few tweaks and it could look alot nicer!


Like running it into a concrete wall at 100  or maybe just setting it on fire :roll:


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

I like that. I really don't like any of the current BMW's, but that looks great imo. Looks a lot sleeker and no so 'overweight' compared to the current 6 and 7 series. Like the front grille and headlamp design too, looks like a shark!

'The drugs don't work' (bitter sweet symphony - The Verve) I think they do in this example :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

..I just think that the German manufacturers (Audi, BMW and MB) need to be a bit more confident about their brands' identities and actually have the confidence to make their grilles _smaller_ in relation to their headlamp sizes across their model, ranges rather than ever larger.

I just need to see a three pointed star; four rings; or a kidney grill/blue propeller to know what brand I am looking at.

Grilles and headlamps should be in good proportion.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

garyc said:


> BTW _Bellissima_.
> 
> Pedantissimo. :wink:


So you can talk cr*p in more than one language then? :wink:


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

PaulS said:


> I like that. I really don't like any of the current BMW's, but that looks great imo. Looks a lot sleeker and no so 'overweight' compared to the current 6 and 7 series. Like the front grille and headlamp design too, *looks like a shark!*
> 
> 'The drugs don't work' (bitter sweet symphony - The Verve) I think they do in this example :lol:


Sadly more like..










than


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

BreTT said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > BTW _Bellissima_.
> ...


Si.


----------

